# Black Current



## moose (Mar 17, 2008)

With the sale going on, we decided to order some of the items on our wish list. Among those was the Vintner's Harvest Black Current fruit base. Ordered up 3 cans. Just to let the resident wine makers knowthat there will be a new wave of questions from me when this shows up and we start our next new project. Can't wait!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2008)

This is a fantastic wine and you will not be disappointed in the product. Beware of the sulfite instructions as they are a little confusing and over sulfiting is the end result to the point where you will have problems getting the wine to start fermenting. Did you order or do you have acid blend on hand? These instructions that are confusing sometimes are when using powdered sulfite instead of campden so read it a few times and if in dought ask us or use campden tablets.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 18, 2008)

The Balck Currant makes a very nice wine moose. I will be starting another batch soon myself with a varation. I am going to try a Black Currant/Elderberry blend.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2008)

Are you going to make a very large batch moose? 3 cans for a 6 gallon batch is going to be very strong. 1 can can be used for a good wine. I used 2 cans and it turned out plenty stong(extreme flavors). It is a bit too powerful for my tastes and I mix it with other wines to drink. I mixed with a cherry wine I made and that is a good mixture-half and half.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 18, 2008)

We loved our batch too......We used 1 can of the fruit base and 2 bottles of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate in a batch..it was very nice.

Will do it the same way next time.


----------



## moose (Mar 18, 2008)

We were going to use 2 cans for a 6 gal. batch and use the 3rd for back sweetening( something else I have never done). But, I may change it now to the 1 can and use your suggestions which sound very good. I included acid blend in my order and also campden tablets. Wasn't sure of which yeast to order so I opted for the 71B-1122.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2008)

I would do 1 1/2 cans of this to 6 gallons and save the rest for back sweetening. A lot of the other Vintners Harvest do require 2 full cans to 6 gallons though.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Mar 18, 2008)

How about 2 cans in 6 gallons and then backsweeten with Ribena black currant concentrate, you can find it at any Brit grocer and even Asian grocery stores. Crackedcork


----------



## moose (Apr 11, 2008)

We are going to use Northern Winos recipe:


My recipe was...
1 can VH Black Currant fruit Base
2 bottles WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate
9 1/2# sugar [maybe try 81/2# and work from there]
5 campden tablets
4 tsp Acid Blend
3 tsp liquid tannin

Thought my S.G. was a little high at 1.100... Had 5 gallons at his point, didn't want to dilute it too much more...added 2 quarts more water brought it to 1.090...was happy with the wine.

2 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
5 tsp yeast nutrient
3 tsp yeast energizer
EC-1118 yeast



When we start this tomorrow, we add everything but the yeast nutrient, yeast energizer and yeast? These will be added the next day? Then, we basically follow the instructions on the can for SG, racking times and everything else?


Thanks Northern Winos.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 11, 2008)

> Moose.....When we start this tomorrow, we add everything but the yeast
> nutrient, yeast energizer and yeast? These will be added the next day?
> Then, we basically follow the instructions on the can for SG, racking
> times and everything else?
> ...


----------



## moose (Apr 11, 2008)

Any certain type of oak that you would recommend? I would have to see if they have any at the little store in Virginia or I might have to order some.


Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2008)

I would use medium Hungarian myself, preferably cubes.


----------



## moose (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll give that store a call in the morning to see if they have that type. If not, I will order it from George along with a floor corker. Thanks Wade


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2008)

You will not regret buying the floor corker, get the Italian or the Portuguese!


----------



## moose (Apr 11, 2008)

Another question, do I need to use a straining bag with the VH Black Currant or is it just liquid?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 11, 2008)

You won't need a straining bag...just pour it in.

I used just ordinary American Oak and roasted it in a dry fry pan on the stove...It really get a nice aroma in the house when you roast/toast it. 

Will someday move up to the imported oaks and compare.


----------



## moose (Apr 11, 2008)

This is my 162 post, of which 160 were questions. For my next question, when do you add the oak and for how long? Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2008)

If you buy chips or dust you will most likely want to add them right in the beginning or right after transferring them to carboy. Cubes, beans or spirals, I would add them after the wine is clear and off the lees. There are only a few Vintners harvest bases that dont contain fruits and this is 1 of them so if you are going to keep trying them you will want to get a bag.


----------



## moose (Apr 12, 2008)

Decided just to order some oak cubes, different kinds. This way, I will still be able to start my new wine project today.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2008)

Cubes are good!


----------



## moose (Apr 12, 2008)

Today was the day, got everything sanitized, made up my sugar solution and got underway. Run the sanitizer through the spigot on the primary fermenter to empty it. Added the Black Currant fruit base to the fermenter and guess what? Yep, that's right. Forgot to shut the darn valve. Lost about 1/3 cup or so before I realized it. Crap! Got the floor cleaned up and kept on going to adding the chemicals, water and sugar solution. Stirring as I went with the Dewalt. Ended up finally with a SG of 1.088 at 73*. Hopefully it will turn out ok.


Ordered up 3 different kinds of the oak spirals to add to the carboy when it comes time. Also ordered up some perfect agglomerate corks and a corker ( the italian one ).


Tomorrow morning I will pitch the yeast, energizer and nutrient.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2008)

The corker will be a blessing and having only lost that little bit of juice will be fine also, what yeast did you use?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 12, 2008)

One hint I would like to suggest....We have 2 dogs and a cat living in the house...As well as crawly things during the summer...I always worry about that spigot....*What goes in to the opening is the first thing to come out.*

I always cut a finger off a surgical type rubber glove and pull it over the spigot, wrap with rubber bans to hold it on....Practice* 'safe fermenting'.*...Keep the nasties out of that spigot.


----------



## Bert (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds like you are off and running....Have a can of Black Current waiting to start too..[So many wines so little time]....You are going to love your floor corker....Have fun and enjoy


----------



## moose (Apr 12, 2008)

Tomorrow, I have a choice between Lalvin 71B-1122 and Lalvin EC-1118 yeast. Leaning toward using the 71B-1122. After reading your post Northern Winos, I sealed off the spigot with some saran wrap. We have a cat that lives here also and to be honest, never even thought of that idea.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2008)

Id go with the 71B also.


----------



## moose (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Wade.



I'll try to get a few pictures up tomorow also.


----------



## moose (Apr 13, 2008)

I used the Lalvin 71B-1122. I searched posts this morning about yeast. Decided to rehydrate according to instructions. After waiting 25 hours since I started this project, I added the yeast, nutrient and energizer. Have had the brew belt on since yesterday, staying around 75*. Here is a picture right after I added the yeast and other ingredients. How long would you think before we start seeing some action?








Put cover on loosely and covered vent hole with a cloth.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2008)

Probably start fizzing like a soda pop late tonight or tomorrow afternoon. What was your SG and how much sugar and acid did you add? Did you test your acid or go by taste or recipe? Looks great!


----------



## moose (Apr 13, 2008)

The SG was at 1.088 right before I added the yeast. I ended up using between 9#-91/2#'s of sugar. Kept adding the sugar mixture and water a little at a time and stirring in between. I kept checking the SG to make sure I was staying within the guidelinesof 1.085-1.090. I used 4 tsp of acid blend and went by the recipe. Ended up being over the 5 gallon mark by a little bit.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2008)

25 hours in and no action with the Black Currant yet. Stirred it up like the directions suggested ( top half ). Temp is around the 72* mark.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2008)

Did you put your ear in there and listen for the sound of a soda pop? It takes quite a awhile for enough pressure to build up to start moving the airlock.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2008)

Wade, I just have the plastic cover loose on the fermenter and a rag over the airlock hole. Should I put it on tight and use an airlock?


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 14, 2008)

Gene, I don't think I would worry until after 48 hrs.. That's the way I do it, (loose cover and rag over airlock hole.) Usually when it starts, It will really foam up a storm!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually its better to have it off but I just dont trust the cats I have to stay out and worry about bugs getting in. Put your ear to the inside and take a listen.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement Barney. The 2 kits that I have done took off right away, I guess that's what I expected. And Wade, I don't hear very good anymore after 38 years working on diesel equipment. My wife listened to it but she couldn't hear anything either. I'll start to panic by tomorrow afternoon when I get home from work and it's still doing the same thing as today.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2008)

I wouldnt even worry as some yeasts dont really start for 3 days such as Cotes Des Blanc. Whats the temp though?


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a brew belt on the fermenter and the temp strip says 77*. I just sanitized another thermometer and put it in the airlock hole and that one is showing 78*. The instructions on the can say to keep temp between 70*-80*. Maybe over anxious a little.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2008)

I bet she starts going over night.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2008)

Got my fingers crossed!


----------



## moose (Apr 16, 2008)

A little update, started fermentation just a bit yesterday by the time I got home from work. Today is alot better. Close to 1/4" of foam on top. Stirred must per instructions and checked SG. 1.086. Temp is staying about 74* without the brew belt. 











72 hours at this time.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2008)

Looking good Moose.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 16, 2008)

I can smell that must from here. I MUST be really good!


----------



## moose (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, it smells very good. Kind of nice to stir it up a little bit as I can lick the spoon after. It tastes really good.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad it started fermenting for you...keep us Posted.


----------



## moose (Apr 17, 2008)

It has really started going since yesterday. The temp has climbed from 74* to 77* since yesterday also. SG yesterday was 1.086 and today it is at 1.070. Hard to tell the exact SG because the foam is so thick. Here is another picture from today as well.


----------



## Coaster (Apr 18, 2008)

I like my Black Currant wines. I use 2 cans and 2 bottles of the WE red concentrate. I also add 2 pounds of raisins. I have found that they take a while to get started unless you make a very vigorous starter. I added some powdered tannin to my last batch and topped with a little bit (I know, I know - not an exact measurement) of honey. I also fortify my Black Currant with Everclear and Brandy. Makes topping up easy and adds some punch. Can't drink it too soon tho or the Everclear/Brandy just numb the mouth.


----------



## moose (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Coaster for a different spin on the recipe that I'm using. Yours sounds like it could really pack a punch. I'm new to this so I'm sticking with the standard stuff. Maybe someday.


----------



## moose (Apr 18, 2008)

The must really went since yesterday. Temp increased to 80* and the SG dropped to 1.040. Instructions say to rack at that SG. Got everything sanitized and got ready to rack. Double checked SG. Right at 1.040. Racked it into a 5 gal. carboy and 1 small container. The airlock is going nonstop. Instructions say to top up, so should I add the small container or wait for a few days to top up. I don't want to overflow the carboy. Should I be using a smaller bottle?


Racking in progress:








Finished racking:


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks good....let it work a little more then top off.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2008)

I dont top up until fermentation is almost done or has just finished.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## moose (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks NW and Wade. The instructions say 3-4 weeks to reach a SG between 1.010 and 1.000. Seems like a long time. Temp is staying up at 78*. So far so good.


----------



## moose (Apr 21, 2008)

Got home from work today and fermentation had slowed considerably. Got everything sanitized and checked SG. Down to .992, Oh No! The instructions on the can say 3-4 weeks, must mean 3-4 days. Should have known better. Anyway, racked into the fermenter again, sanitized my only 5 gal. carboy, added 5 crushed campden tablets and racked back into carboy and topped up with about a cup of water. Now it says to let sit for 2-3 months again to clear. Do I have to keep the temp in the 70-80* range for this? Arrrgh!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2008)

Did you degas? This will help it clear. After degassing you could add SuperKleer and it will be ready to rack into clean vessel in 2 weeks and then you could bulk age at whatever temp you want. Or you can sweeten or not sweeten depending on your preference and bottle it. At this point its whatever you want but i would degas it now and then you dont have to worry about temps unless you are going to use a fining agent.


----------



## moose (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't degas it either. If I understand you Wade, I can just degas it now and put in the basement with airlock for a couple of months. I have the oak also but am not sure when to try that( purchased 3 different kinds of oak spirals). If I just degas, I don't need to add SuperKleer. I would have to order some. I'm getting confused here a little bit.


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I would degas and then add super kleer. Super kleer acts very fast. It should be clear in a day or so. I would then add oak for at least a month, taste it and if it is what you like. I would rack it off the oak and bulk age it. We'll see what the experts think.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2008)

Just to be clear, It will usually look clear in a day or so but it will drop very fine sediment for a few more days, let it sit for a week or 2 to let the less compact a bit so you can rack off them safely without disturbing it.


----------



## moose (Apr 21, 2008)

Been degassing for the last hour, my hand is ready to fall off. MityVac works real good. It will hold about 9" of vacuum so far, I think I have a ways to go. Thanks Barney and Wade, I'll see if that little store has some SuperKleer. If it does, I'll add it tomorrow evening. If not, I'll order some from George.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2008)

Get yourself a few extra packets of this to have around as you will love it.


----------



## moose (Apr 22, 2008)

Picked up some SuperKleer this afternoon. Finished degassing last nite, holds 16-17" of vacuum. The MityVac made a believer out of me. Works real slick. Here is a picture from this evening before I added the SuperKleer. It has cleared quite a bit from last nite.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 22, 2008)

That looks good before you added the super kleer. You will be amazed at how fast the SK works. As wade said leave it for a couple of weeks and let it settle. It's going to be a good one Moose!!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh you are going to like that one! I can taste it from here


----------



## moose (Apr 22, 2008)

Waiting for my hour to be up so I can add the 2nd part( chitosan ). Trying to catch up on all the posts that I haven't read. It sure smells good. Put the brew belt on as the temp was down to 68*.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2008)

I have never waited the hour and have never had any trouble what so ever. This is something that they have changed with their instructions and I have ignored it with no problems at all, I am in no means saying for you to do this though.


----------



## moose (Apr 23, 2008)

It has really cleared well since I added the SuperKleer. Been 24 hrs only. I'll post a picture tomorrow evening. Next time, I'll probably skip the hour also. I still have 1 can left, what to do, what to do? Been following the post on back sweetening also to go with this. Going to let this sit for a couple of weeks at 70-80*. Will also pick up another 5 gal. carboy to save time so I don't have to rack as many times.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you going to oak yours Moose? It is my personal, most humble opinion that an American Oak, Medium toast really does well with the Black Currant


----------



## moose (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes sir Waldo I was going to put oak in it. I bought 3 different kinds from George and that happens to be 1 of them. Hannabarn suggested that I leave it in for approximately 1 month. Have never done this before so it's a new learning experience. On the package, it is suggested that you use 1 stick for 3 gal( I purchased spirals and 2 to a pack ), use them both then for 5 Gal?


----------



## moose (Apr 24, 2008)

The SuperKleer has been working for approx. 44 hrs. Has settled out very well.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 24, 2008)

I would use both spirals moose but would recommend you begin tasting after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## moose (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Waldo, I will let it clear for 2 weeks and then rack to another carboy. I will add the oak when I put it down in the basement to let it age. Probably for a couple of months. Looking forward to start tasting it. When you backsweeten, for example if you have a SG of .996, you would add sugar solution to bring it up to 1.000? I'm going to have to experiment a bit.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2008)

You bring the SG up to where you like the taste and thats a personel preference thing.


----------



## moose (May 6, 2008)

It will be 2 weeks tomorrow since I added the SuperKleer. The recipe calls for 2 1/2 tsp. of potassium sorbate to stabilize. Do I add k-meta or campden tablets at this time again or wait( just added 5 crushed tablet on 4-21)? I want to try to backsweeten a little, add my American Oak Medium Toast spirals and put it down in the basement for 3 months.


----------



## Wade E (May 6, 2008)

You have enough S02 in there that you do not need any at this moment. I would add another 1/4 tsp after 3 months bulk aging though. K-meta is the same thing as Campden tablets.


----------



## moose (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Wade. I'm looking forward to the oak and backsweetening part. We will both taste it tomorrow to make sure that's what we want to do. I still have 1 can of the fruit base on the shelf.


----------



## moose (May 7, 2008)

Racked the wine this evening. Made up a sugar solution to backsweeten with. Added the sorbate also. When I started, the SG was at 0.992 and I ended up at 1.002. My wife liked the taste, so stopped there. Put in the 2 oak spirals and tied them with dental floss so I can get them out easy. I will start taste testing in 2 weeks and plan to age it for 3 months. Here is a picture of what turned out. Is the carboy topped up enough for the time being and should I try to find a smaller bottle for the topping up wine?


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2008)

I would fill the carboy up to 2" below the bung and either find a 187 ml. bottle for the rest or just drink it.


----------



## moose (May 8, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan, top the carboy off and drink the rest of it.


----------



## Waldo (May 8, 2008)

Looking mighty fine there moose.



you are going to love it oaked !!


----------



## moose (May 8, 2008)

Thanks Waldo. I am looking forward to a couple of weeks to start tasting it and find out how the oak changes the taste. I had half a glass tonite after I filled the carboy and thought it was very good.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 8, 2008)

Black Currant is one of our favorites....Have another can of it on our 'Wish-List' and more plants to set out into the 'Wine Garden'.


----------



## moose (May 8, 2008)

It tastes good already. Took alot longer than I thought it would to bring the SG back up a bit. Probably just being too careful. My wife likes it already also. I still have 1 can on the shelf for future use.I would also like to send a Special Thank You to Northern Winos for sharing there Black Currant recipe with us.


----------



## Bert (May 8, 2008)

That is looking very good moose...If it taste good now, just think what it will be with some time in the bottle...way to go..


----------

